

Live Camera Feed On Facebook Page Cover Photo - rifchia
http://www.facebook.com/PageCovery

======
shimsham
Whilst not a topic that I'd normally post on, but are the people in these
images aware that they're being recorded? I don't really care but someone
might.

------
danoprey
Live is a bit of a stretch, could see it being useful for some situations,
though.

